# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Levana baby monitors, Circus World Displays Ltd (CWD), Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Website - mylevana.com

youtube.com/MyLevanaBaby

facebook.com/mylevana

twitter.com/mylevana

instagram.com/mylevana

----------


## Airicist

Levana OMA Baby Movement Monitor 

 Published on Sep 25, 2013




> Check in a little less, relax a little more. The Levana Oma baby movement monitor clips to your baby's diaper and features a soft sensor that rises and falls with their tummy, tracking the rise and fall of the abdomen as they slumber. If movement stops or becomes irregular, Oma will beep loudly after 15 seconds to alert you that your presence is needed. Compact and portable, do more with Oma and rest easy knowing your child is safe.
> 
> Sensor Detects the Slightest Movement
> Oma clips snugly onto baby's diaper and senses baby's tiniest movements with a soft, flexible sensor at the belly button area. Because your baby is in constant contact with the sensor, it is unlikely to give a false alarm, unlike an under-the-mattress monitor. Knowing you will only be alerted if the situation is critical will help you feel more at ease during baby's deepest sleep.
> 
> Alerts You if Complete Stillness is Detected
> If the sensor detects more than 15 seconds of complete stillness, Oma will beep loudly to alert you that your attention is required immediately*.
> 
> Optional Weak or Infrequent Movement Alerts
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Levana OMA+ Baby movement monitor with vibration 

 Published on May 9, 2014




> Check in a little less, relax a little more. The Levana Oma+ baby movement monitor clips to your baby's diaper and features a soft sensor that rises and falls with their tummy, tracking the rise and fall of the abdomen as they slumber. If movement stops or becomes irregular, Oma+ will vibrate after 15 seconds to stimulate baby and encourage the return of movement. If no movement returns, Oma+ will then beep loudly to alert you that your presence is needed. Compact and portable, do more with Oma+ and rest easy knowing your child is safe.
> 
> Sensor Detects the Slightest Movement
> Oma+™ clips snugly onto baby's diaper and senses baby's tiniest movements with a soft, flexible sensor at the belly button area. Because your baby is in constant contact with the sensor, it is unlikely to give a false alarm, unlike an under-the-mattress monitor. Knowing you will only be alerted if the situation is critical will help you feel more at ease during baby's deepest sleep.
> 
> Vibration Alert for Baby
> If the sensor detects more than 15 seconds of complete stillness, the monitor will gently vibrate against baby's tummy to help encourage the return of regular abdominal movements.
> 
> Audible Alert for Both You and Baby
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Levana SOPHIA Digital Video Baby Monitor

Published on May 29, 2014




> Worry less and do more with the Sophia Video Baby Monitor at your side.

----------


## Airicist

Levana Brand Video

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> We believe parents should always feel empowered. At Levana, we create smart, simple and stylish child safety devices. 
> 
> We know that a new baby is the most incredible experience and your little one quickly becomes the focal point of your life. When your baby is peacefully sleeping, we believe you should be able to do more while worrying less. You may want to spend time with a loved one, catch up with friends or focus on your personal health and wellness. We provide you with baby monitors to check in on your little one and use that valuable time, even if you can’t help but just look at your precious bundle of joy.

----------


## Airicist

Levana Willow 5" HD Touchscreen PTZ Video Baby Monitor

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> Introducing Willow with Pan/Tilt/Zoom, Levana’s 5” high definition touch screen monitor. Willow will quickly become part of the family with 12 hour battery life, temperature sensors, feeding timers, lullabies and an easy to use icon based menu. When your baby is peacefully sleeping, we believe you should be able to do more while worrying less.

----------


## Airicist

Levana Shiloh 5" HD Touchscreen Video Baby Monitor

Published on Mar 11, 2016




> Introducing Shiloh, Levana’s 5” high definition touch screen monitor. Shiloh will quickly become part of your family with 12 hour battery life, temperature sensors, feeding timers and an easy to use icon based menu. When your baby is peacefully sleeping, we believe you should be able to do more while worrying less.

----------


## Airicist

Levana Mila - high definition video baby monitor - available on Kickstarter!

Feb 5, 2020




> Levana Family, we have a BIG announcement! As you know, we've been without any video monitors available for quite some time now. Over the last three years, we've been hard at work (specifically with some of you!) developing the best baby monitor in the world. After many rounds of testing, we are very excited to announce that we are live on Kickstarter with our new high definition video baby monitor, Mila!

----------

